# 3 hour cigar



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

E.P. Carillo INCH

Literally smoked it 2 hours last night and still have about 4 1/2 inches left to smoke. THIS THING IS A MONSTER. for any who like big RG cigars this is a must try. Found it at the Outlaw with a few other friends to go with it. The girlfriend wanted to smoke a Connecticut last night. Anyone else had the INCH or anything else by E.P. Carillo?


----------



## tthayil (Sep 16, 2013)

Yes, it is a beast and although I smoke it a little fast, I find it's too large a smoke to be comfortable with my jaw and takes too long to finish.
I don't like relighting my cigars after too long so I usually have 1/4 of the stick left and chunk it.


----------



## brimy623 (May 25, 2013)

I've had the Inch Maduro EPC (5 X 62) & it took over 1 1/2 hrs.
It was a nice stick good flavor & burn.

I've also had the Short Run Vintage, nice as well.


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

i got through it in less than 2 hours, but i didn't nub it.

great smoke, as is everything epc does.


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

I'd urge you to check out all of Ernesto's cigars. He's an incredible blender and since he went back out on his own he's producing some of the best cigars around. Short Run, E-Stunner, Cardinal ... the list of top smokes from EPC goes on and on.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

brimy623 said:


> I've had the Inch Maduro EPC (5 X 62) & it took over 1 1/2 hrs.
> It was a nice stick good flavor & burn.
> 
> I've also had the Short Run Vintage, nice as well.


The only way you smoked that telephone pole in an hour and a half was if it was just one, long, never-ending draw 

I've smoked one Opus X "A" lancero. Four hours. Never, ever again.



ghe said:


> I'd urge you to check out all of Ernesto's cigars. *He's an incredible blender* and since he went back out on his own he's producing some of the best cigars around. Short Run, E-Stunner, Cardinal ... the list of top smokes from EPC goes on and on.


This /\ Indeed, Ernie is as good as it gets.


----------



## brimy623 (May 25, 2013)

brimy623 said:


> I've had the Inch Maduro EPC (5 X 62) & it *took over 1 1/2 hrs*.
> It was a nice stick good flavor & burn.
> 
> I've also had the Short Run Vintage, nice as well.





Herf N Turf said:


> The only way you smoked that telephone pole in an hour and a half was if it was just one, long, never-ending draw
> 
> I've smoked one Opus X "A" lancero. Four hours. Never, ever again.


LOL
That's why I said "over 1 1/2 hrs" and he still has 4 1/2 inches!!!

I'm sitting on a San Cristobal Revelation Leviathan 6.5 X 64 (actually 5 of them)!
I keep looking at it & saying "I don't have the time to smoke that!" But I'm dying to try he Revelation. Hoping it's as good as the Elegancia. I know that this will be a good 4 hrs & like Tom (@tthayil), I don't like to re-light if I had to sit down & let it extinguish for more than a few minutes.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Try the LFD Digger.


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

brimy623 said:


> LOL
> 
> I'm sitting on a *San Cristobal Revelation Leviathan 6.5 X 64 (actually 5 of them)*!
> I keep looking at it & saying "I don't have the time to smoke that!" But I'm dying to try he Revelation. Hoping it's as good as the Elegancia. I know that this will be a good 4 hrs & like Tom (@tthayil), I don't like to re-light if I had to sit down & let it extinguish for more than a few minutes.


I need to know how those are sir. Please be an awesome guinea pic


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

huskers said:


> Try the LFD Digger.


an LFD like that can put a grown man on his back


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

defetis said:


> an LFD like that can put a grown man on his back


It's 8.5" x 60 RG.

If this lady can do it........YOU CAN TOO!


----------



## Calikind (Apr 10, 2010)

huskers said:


> Try the LFD Digger.


have one in my humi. Haven't had the courage to light it up yet...


----------



## brimy623 (May 25, 2013)

defetis said:


> I need to know how those are sir. Please be an awesome guinea pic


Not very good at describing the flavors but I'll let you know what I think.



defetis said:


> an LFD like that can put a grown man on his back


For SURE! That's a heck of a lot of cigar!!!:dizzy::twitch::faint:



huskers said:


> It's 8.5" x 60 RG.
> 
> If this lady can do it........YOU CAN TOO!


That's one expensive stick of incense!!


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

I've found all the EPC's I've had to be pretty tasty, and with very few burn issues. Good stuff.

And if you're looking for big fat sticks of tobacco, look into the Puros Indios Chief, Asylum 80, and the Cromagnon Femur... Beastly things...


----------



## tnlawyer (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm way too A.D.D. to deal with a 3 hour cigar


----------



## Calikind (Apr 10, 2010)

These bad boys are just ridiculous. CroMagnon Slobberknocker not sure how long but at least 2.5 hrs to get through this.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

wow, that's crazy.

To much time commitment for me.


----------



## FireRunner (Jul 19, 2012)

My limit for one cigar is 1.5 hours. Anything more is just too much for my taste. I'd refer to smoke three robustos or two toros than one 2-3 hour cigar.


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

I'll have to do a digger some day when I have an afternoon to kill, but I'm not going to even attempt the digger challenge :shocked:

I did burn a whole "two-headed monster" (10") once; it took a bit over 3 hours. Had a nice, plump La Aroma de Cuba last weekend that burned for 2.5 hours


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

The longest Trinidad Paradox takes me over two & 1/2 hours to smoke. It's hard finding that much time very often, so mine will probably get a few years on them before I finish the lot. Still have three boxes. Yum!


----------



## JKlavins (Jun 28, 2013)

I had a Tesa Grand Cru earlier this week that took me more than 2.5 hours, what a serious cigar!


----------



## Midnight_Ryder (Sep 17, 2013)

I have an Asylum 13 in 6X80 that I'm going to try sometime in the spring. It was the biggest thing I seen at the local smoke shop so I grabbed one to try.


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

The JdN Antano 'Big Bull' (7x60) will prob make the 3 hour list.

NOW, if we could just get a 6x60 Dark Corojo....


----------



## max_cjs0101 (Nov 29, 2013)

3-4 hours of cigar smoking huh?
You guys must have had like 2 litres of drinks with that!


----------



## cigarshopper (Dec 12, 2013)

I have the Asylum 13 6x60 Nicaraguan that smokes for close to 3 hours too.


----------



## cigarshopper (Dec 12, 2013)

The one cigar I'm looking forward to trying the LFD Meaner Digger. People who've smoked it said that it comes in just over 4 hours.


----------



## Just1ce (Dec 9, 2011)

I have an Asylum 13 7x70 resting right now. It will be interesting to see how long that takes.

The longest single cigar smoke I've ever had was actually just a La Gloria Cubana Charlemagne 7.25x54. It just burned REALLY slowly and took me very near 3 hours to smoke it. I lit it up upon arrival to a friends home and was smoking for a full hour and a half before he lit his churchill. He still finished before I did. I never had to re-light either.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

Bruck said:


> I'll have to do a digger some day when I have an afternoon to kill, but I'm not going to even attempt the digger challenge :shocked:
> 
> I did burn a whole "two-headed monster" (10") once; it took a bit over 3 hours. Had a nice, plump La Aroma de Cuba last weekend that burned for 2.5 hours


I was waiting for someone to mention the Digger to the Death Challenge. Definitely wont be partaking in that anytime soon.

Not quite a 3 hour cigar but the LADC El Jefe is a lengthy smoke and definitely in the 2+ range.


----------



## Btubes18 (Aug 21, 2011)

Not sure I could sit and smoke the same cigar straight for more than 2 hours. As others have said, I would rather have a couple smaller cigars in that time frame. Also, I am not a very big fan of these bigger ring gauges.


----------



## MegaGlide (Jul 22, 2012)

huskers said:


> Try the LFD Digger.


One of the few cigars I actually prefer in a 60 ring. There are always some of the shorter ones in my humidor, but a digger is great for an all night bonfire type of deal. The maduros get my nod.


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

Just1ce said:


> I have an Asylum 13 7x70 resting right now. It will be interesting to see how long that takes.
> 
> The longest single cigar smoke I've ever had was actually just a La Gloria Cubana Charlemagne 7.25x54. It just burned REALLY slowly and took me very near 3 hours to smoke it. I lit it up upon arrival to a friends home and was smoking for a full hour and a half before he lit his churchill. He still finished before I did. I never had to re-light either.


That's one of the reasons I really like the La Gloria Cubanas - they're packed pretty tightly, but still draw well.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

huskers said:


> Try the LFD Digger.


For God' sake, WHY?


----------

